# tell me what you think



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Tell me what you think and, be honest.


----------



## Pescadorable (Sep 15, 2004)

Honest opinion...pretty darn good! I'd fish either of them.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

i think they both look great , "dry", and i cant wait to try to fish them , depending on how large they are, they might take a beating from the casting action, and water, it seems that sometimes, the shrimp patterns with eyes and whiskers always seem to get beat up , and as soon as a trout or red hits them they get pumbled. But, as i said they look great, and i know, we will catch fish on them, good job


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Thanks! 

The EP fibers are unlike any other fiber I have ever tied with. with 90% of the other fibers, the fiber lays down when wet. with ep fiber, what you see dry is how it looks in the water. The fiber is a dry fiber ...." doesn't absorb water at all." This makes it easy to cast and light. the ep fiber sinks fast with little weight at all. the EP trout is about 5 inches long and the shrimp is about 3 inches long. I have found that they are both r easy to put out to the 80' mark. the shrimp sinks at about .75' per second and the the trout, about .5 feet per second. 

I haven't had a chance to fish the shrimp much but, the trout is a fish killer! The skip jacks love it. I landed 5 in 5 cast, first time out. I ended up with 14 fish total on 1 fly and then, got cut off and it was over.

SSP, mabe some time this week you and I can go to lunch and I can give you the flys I have for you to test out for me. being as I can't get out in the surf! LOL!


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice I think they look so good I wouldnt fish em!!!! Ut em on teh wall or something!

Yes they will catch fish... way too much effort in those for redfish


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

I think if you sent me a few of each , I could give a more honest opinion !


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

I think if you sent me a few of each , I could give a more honest opinion !


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Those are toooo good to fish with. They are beauties. I once tied some stonefly patterns for fishing the Rio Grande, and they were so pretty, I was afraid to fish with them- still have them somewhere.

I'd like to try that top one offshore on Spanish macks, dorado, or kings.

Nice job,

THE JAMMER


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

I made a video on, how to make the shrimp fly. Watch it and tell me what you think. you can find it by searching for "Minter Shrimp Fly" or "twitchtwitchreel"

Hope it is easy enough to follow.

More to come later


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

twitch call me we can do lunch. thanks a milion 
ssp.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice work Twitch. Looks like they should catch fish to me.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

i think they look great!...

i would fish those in a second...


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

*Held'em*

*Met You at Bass Pro couple a weeks ago and you showed me those.*

*I'd buy 'em in a second.!*


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

what going on!



knuttdeep said:


> *Met You at Bass Pro couple a weeks ago and you showed me those.*
> 
> *I'd buy 'em in a second.!*


----------

